# HELP!!! looking for service manual for Mahindra 2615



## mytoys2615

Hi all, i have searched the entire web for a "MAHINDRA 15 SERIES 2615 4WD HST OPERATORS SERVICE MANUAL PARTS CD" i can find plenty of the 2415 or 2815 but nowhere can i find the 2615... can anyone help point me in the right direction...
thanks...


----------



## Fredneck

if you're searching for exactly what u typed above, including the "quote marks", you're being far too specific for a search engine, as they will attempt to find an exact phrase matching what's in the quotes.

i searched for:

mahindra 2615 manual

(notice no quote marks) - and came up with plenty of hits.for 2615 manuals.


----------



## mytoys2615

I found hundreds of "OPERATOR MANUAL" or "FLAT RATE MANUALS" but i am looking for "SERVICE" or "REPAIR" manuals and prefer on a "CD DISK" lol if at all possible... my search included "MAHINDRA", "MAHINDRA SERIES 15", "MAHINDRA 2615", "MAHINDRA SERVICE MANUAL", "MAHINDRA REPAIR MANUAL" all without quotes... and in many different search engines... Thanks for your help...


----------



## Fredneck

ah, ok. was afraid u searched for just what u typed, lots of folks don't understand the problem there.

found this one, pricey, and they don't specify, but "drop shipped" makes me think paper.

http://www.billstractor.net/semafor26mat.html

i'd have called to check, but today's not a good day for that


----------



## sixbales

Wouldn't a Mahindra series 15 service/repair manual should cover your tractor..


----------

